# Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??



## thorsten2306 (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin mir da nicht so sicher... Habe die Möglichkeit knapp 160 gute Geflochtene zu bekommen. Schätze meine Wurfweite mit einem Haken bei normalen Bedingungen auf ca. 115-130 Meter ein. Macht der Schnurbogen mehr als 30 Meter aus ?
Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus.#6


----------



## Nick*Rivers (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

Moin,

kommt imer auf die Windbedingungen an Herr Nachbar|wavey:, aber du wirst ja mit Sicherheit unter der Geflochtenen noch etwas Mono als Puffer unterbringen können. Bei starkem Seitenwind wird die Schnur bei max. Wurfweite nicht reichen und deine Reichweite einschränken. Zumal darfst du dir keinen Abriss leisten, da sind schnell mal 50m Schnur weg. Ich habe auf meinen Daiwa Emblems gefühlte 300m 0,15 geflochtene drauf.


----------



## hugo haschisch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

160 m wäre mir auch zu knapp, da hält die Freude nicht lange an ....


----------



## buttweisser (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

Warum willst Du überhaupt Geflochtene in der Brandung verwenden? Hat mehr Nachteile als Vorteile. Mit ner guten 30er Mono wirft man auch nicht viel  kürzer als mit ner 15er Geflochtenen. Und verwandelt so ganz nebenbei viel mehr Bisse.


----------



## degl (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

Und ein Abriss.......dann wirds knapp

gruß degl


----------



## thorsten2306 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!! Top !#6
War halt ein gutes Angebot (Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid für knapp 24,--€). Dann werde ich wohl Power Pro in 0,13 mm bespulen,evtl. gibt es ja da bald auch Angebote...


----------



## Roter Piranha (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Warum willst Du überhaupt Geflochtene in der Brandung verwenden? Hat mehr Nachteile als Vorteile. Mit ner guten 30er Mono wirft man auch nicht viel  kürzer als mit ner 15er Geflochtenen. Und verwandelt so ganz nebenbei viel mehr Bisse.






Aha,  was hast denn da für viel mehr Nachteile  ????
Ich Fische schon einige Jahre immer 1 Rute Geflecht, und eine mit 0,35 er mono, und ausschlitzende Fische hab ich sehr sehr selten, und fehlbisse da tut sich zwischen Geflecht und mono überhaupt nichts.  Und ich werfe mit der Rute wo Geflecht drauf ist, mindestens 10 - 20 Meter weiter, und 10 Meter in der Brandung weiter, kann schon oft den Fisch ausmachen. 

Und zu der Frage ob 160 Meter reichen, mmh ist die 115-130 Meter geschätzt oder tatsächliche Reichweite.  Dann wird es echt sehr eng damit.  Ein Hänger, oder ne ordentliche Perücke und das wars |uhoh:


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

Dann sei mal froh, dass es mit dem Angebot nix geworden ist, da die DAIWA 8Braid sehr windanfällig ist ( neigt zu Windknoten, weil sehr weich), Du hättest Dich mehr als geärgert. Ich hab auf meinen Brandungsrollen eine 35er Mono drauf und 15 m Leader 0,55 und alles ist gut.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Aha,* was hast denn da für viel mehr Nachteile ????
> *Ich Fische schon einige Jahre immer 1 Rute Geflecht, und eine mit 0,35 er mono, und ausschlitzende Fische hab ich sehr sehr selten, und fehlbisse da tut sich zwischen Geflecht und mono überhaupt nichts. Und ich werfe mit der Rute wo Geflecht drauf ist, mindestens 10 - 20 Meter weiter, und 10 Meter in der Brandung weiter, kann schon oft den Fisch ausmachen.
> 
> Und zu der Frage ob 160 Meter reichen, mmh ist die 115-130 Meter geschätzt oder tatsächliche Reichweite. Dann wird es echt sehr eng damit. Ein Hänger, oder ne ordentliche Perücke und das wars |uhoh:


 

 Einen Nachteil kann ich dir nennen, auch wenn die Frage nicht an mich geht.
 Wenn die Wellen von der Seite im 90° Winkel auf die Schnur knallen, dann versetzt das Blei an der geflochtenen Schnur erheblich schneller, da die Pufferwirkung der Mono fehlt.
 Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.:m


----------



## Roter Piranha (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

Ja da gebe ich dir wohl recht. Aber wenn es zu doll ist, kommt da paar Gramm mehr dran, und wenn nichts mehr geht kralle.


----------



## buttweisser (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Aha,  was hast denn da für viel mehr Nachteile  ????
> Ich Fische schon einige Jahre immer 1 Rute Geflecht, und eine mit 0,35 er mono, und ausschlitzende Fische hab ich sehr sehr selten, und fehlbisse da tut sich zwischen Geflecht und mono überhaupt nichts.  Und ich werfe mit der Rute wo Geflecht drauf ist, mindestens 10 - 20 Meter weiter, und 10 Meter in der Brandung weiter, kann schon oft den Fisch ausmachen.
> 
> |uhoh:



Das sind halt Deine Erfahrungen, dann fische einfach weiter mit Geflecht. Außerdem habe ich nichts von ausschlitzenden Fischen geschrieben, sondern von mehr Fehlbissen als mit Mono. Und das ist definitiv so, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.

Vielleicht solltest Du es mal bei Flaute und zaghaften Bissen probieren, dann wird sich Deine Meinung schnell ändern, sofern Du die Fehlbisse überhaupt bemerkst.

Bei mir kommt jedenfalls kein Geflecht drauf. Für mich gibts keinen ernsthaften Grund dafür. Ob ich 140 oder 145 m werfe ist mir völlig egal. Oft beißen die Fische auch bei 30 m.

Hänger kann man mit Geflecht wohl besser lösen, das ist wohl war.

Gruß 

.... und jeder soll mit der Schnur angeln mit der er will. Der eine braucht 20 kg Tragkraft, dem anderen reichen 7 kg.

#h


----------



## buttweisser (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

Moin Roter Piranha,

wir reden hier in der Regel von Bedingungen an der Ostsee.

Du wohnst sicherlich in der Nähe der Elbmündung/Nordsee, da sind durch die starke Strömung völlig andere Bedingungen. Wahrscheinlich beißen die Fische dadurch viel aggressiver und dadurch gibt es das Problem mit den Fehlbissen nicht.

Gruß und Winkewinke #h


----------



## Roter Piranha (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

Bei ablanding Wind oder windstille hab ich als bissanzeiger 2 stippen.  Da sieht man jeden zupfer, oder meinst du ich Angel nur bei Wind . Also ich und auch viele die ich kenne angeln mit Geflecht und auch mit stippen oder aufsatzspitze, und die werden alle das gleiche behaupten.  
Aber zum Glück hat jeder seinen eigenen geschmack. Und ich denke solange am ende ordentlich Fisch gefangen wird,ist doch alles gut.


----------



## Roter Piranha (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

Ja wohne direkt an der elbmündung das stimmt. Aber hier fängst du so gut wie nichts. Daher fahren wir immer zur Ostsee von Lübeck - fehmarn hoch. Dänemark auch mal. Also gleiche bedingungen.


----------



## buttweisser (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

Durch die 2 Stippen als Bißanzeiger, sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus. Die geben dem Geflecht die fehlende Dehnung, wenn ich das mal so ausdrücken darf. 

Ich angle immer ohne die Stippen bzw. Zitterspitzen, dadurch gibts dann die Probleme mit dem Geflecht bei ruhigen Bedingungen. In Dänemark (LL) und Fehmarn bin ich auch ab und zu.

Gruß an die Nordsee


----------



## doc040 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

Moin,moin 160m geflecht reichen, wenn man(N) 100 Meter wirft. Der Schnurbogen ist grösser als mancher denkt! Geflochtene ist meist windanfälliger, Fische schlitzen öfters aus, usw. Bei Kraut hat man auch mehr Ärger als mit monofil. Ausserdem wird ein unsauberer Wurfstil mit geflochtener Schnur oft bestraft. Klar kann man mit geflochtener Schnur weiter werfen,aber nur dünnere Durchmesser ! Geht mal auf die Wiese , dann seht Ihr den Unterschied! Hoffe konnte weiterhelfen.


----------



## doc040 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

Thema Bissanzeige, mono gegen Geflecht, Ich fische teilweise 2 teilige Ruten aus England, Tip Tornado Sport, ist eine Heavy Ground Rute.  Für felsigen Grund! Die Bissanzeige dieser Ruten ist auch auf grosser Distanz und mit monofiler Schnur gut zu sehen, das ganze ohne Stippen! Muss man halt seine Rutenspitzen zusammenstellen, dann sieht man auch 20 cm Buttbisse klar und deutlich bei einer Windstärke von 4-5 bft.! Gewusst wie!


----------



## buttweisser (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

Hallo doc040,

endlich mal einer der meiner Meinung ist.


----------



## hugo haschisch (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Durch die 2 Stippen als Bißanzeiger, sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus. Die geben dem Geflecht die fehlende Dehnung, wenn ich das mal so ausdrücken darf.
> 
> *Ich angle immer ohne die Stippen bzw. Zitterspitzen, dadurch gibts dann die Probleme mit dem Geflecht bei ruhigen Bedingungen. *In Dänemark (LL) und Fehmarn bin ich auch ab und zu.
> 
> Gruß an die Nordsee



Was für Probleme  hast du denn bei ruhigen Bedingungen ?  Wenn ein Fisch am Köder 5 cm zieht,sieht man es  am Geflecht, an der Monofilen eventuell noch nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## buttweisser (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*



hugo haschisch schrieb:


> Was für Probleme  hast du denn bei ruhigen Bedingungen ?  Wenn ein Fisch am Köder 5 cm zieht,sieht man es  am Geflecht, an der Monofilen eventuell noch nicht |kopfkrat



Moin Hugo,

erst mal hab ich gar kein Problem.

Hier gehts nicht ums sehen, sondern um die Fehlbisse bei Geflecht. Das man Bisse bei Geflecht etwas besser bzw. schneller sieht als bei Mono, dürfte eigentlich jedem klar sein. 

Doch die Ausbeute der Bisse bleibt meilenweit hinter Mono zurück, auser man verwendet Hilfsmittel wie Stippen und dergleichen. So ist es und wird es immer bleiben.


----------



## Klaus S. (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*

160m könnten reichen aber wären mir persönlich zu wenig.

Das man mit Geflecht mehr Fehlbisse hat liegt ganz einfach dadran das man jeden Biss sieht. Bei Monoschnur sieht man nunmal aufgrund der Dehnung keine kleinen Zupfer. Daher hat man mit Geflecht gefühlt mehr Fehlbisse was aber nicht der Fall ist.

Die ewige Diskussion ob Mono oder Geflecht :vik:

Ich habe 12 Spulen und da ist von 0,10 Geflecht bis 0,33er Mono alles dabei. Jedes Wetter braucht seine Schnur. Manchmal hat die Mono Vorteile gegenüber den Geflecht, bei starken Seitenwind oder Kraut z.B.

Und nun noch ein fröhliches Streiten ob Mono oder Geflecht nun die bessere Wahl ist |supergri #h


----------



## buttweisser (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Reichen 160 Meter gute Geflochtene plus TaperTip ??*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> 160m könnten reichen aber wären mir persönlich zu wenig.
> 
> Das man mit Geflecht mehr Fehlbisse hat liegt ganz einfach dadran das man jeden Biss sieht. Bei Monoschnur sieht man nunmal aufgrund der Dehnung keine kleinen Zupfer. Daher hat man mit Geflecht gefühlt mehr Fehlbisse was aber nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> ...



Moin Klaus,

ich sage mal Dein Beitrag ist ein würdiges Ende der Diskusion. Petri Heil. #h


----------

